# Trouble with table legs



## HuskerMom (Jan 24, 2014)

I've nearly finished the desk I referenced in this post: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/paint-plywood-desktop-latex-something-else-59492/#post567562

I moved it to it's new home and attached the prefab legs and leg plates last night, only to find that some of the legs screw in tightly, but a few just seem to spin. I traded legs around to make sure it wasn't the plates that were the issue, and it's not. It's the legs and/or the hanger bolt. Any suggestions on how I might remedy this situation? Should I remove the hanger bolts and glue them into the table legs? Is there a way I can get them to catch the plate better? Or do I just need to remove the plates, drill holes and screw them straight into the desktop? The desk feels shaky/unstable since they won't tighten up. Again, I'm a newbie, so forgive my ignorance and thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the legs. It sounds like there is a threaded insert in the leg which may be stripped out. Without seeing how it's made it hard to guess.


----------



## HuskerMom (Jan 24, 2014)

Hopefully these help. Sorry the first one is sideways. :smile:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like a fairly oversize hole in the leg for the hanger bolt, perhaps you can epoxy the bolts into the holes.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bummer, sorry but you need a longer hanger bolt.

This is what they look like when you go to the hardware store.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40988&cat=3,43576,61994,40988

The lag (coarse section) is meant to hold in the wood. The machine screw section goes into the plate.

The longer hanger bolts will have a machine screw section which is too long, so you will need to cut this off with a hack saw.

Use two nuts in the screw section to get this threaded into the wood. Tighten the nuts against each other on the machine screw section until the hanger bolt is as deep as needed then untighten the nuts and they will come off easily.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To me it looks like the plate on the table top is stripped out. If the bolt inserted in the end of the leg is tight I would replace the mounting plate. If the bolt in the end of the leg is loose you might remove it and re-install it with a little epoxy glue.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*plates or bolts?*



HuskerMom said:


> I moved it to it's new home and attached the prefab legs and leg plates last night, only to find that some of the legs screw in tightly, but a few just seem to spin. I traded legs around to make sure it wasn't the plates that were the issue, and it's not. It's the legs and/or the hanger bolt.


You would be able to see the mashed over threads on the bolts where they are stripped out. I suspect the bolts are spinning in the legs, and are not stripped on the plate ends, but I could be wrong 'cause the photos don't show up that well, close up.

As a test, double nut the bolts and see if they are easy to turn. A double nut is 2 nuts that at spun down on the threads, and both are turned against eachother using 2 wrenches. This "locks" them onto the stud making it possible to turn the stud in or out of the leg. You can just epoxy them in place if they are loose. If they are stripped, you need new ones.

If you need new studs you will have to remove the old ones this way anyhow. A new attachment plate may come with a new studs/bolt, I don't know. If not, they look like 5/16" threads to me. Again it's hard to tell from the photos. :blink:


----------



## HuskerMom (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, one of the holes is definitely becoming misshapen. Probably from me twisting and untwisting the legs trying to assess the issue. (The wood seems to be crumbling away almost--shavings come out each time I try to attach them to the plates to check the tightness.) The legs came predrilled, hanger bolts installed; but as you can see I can remove them. Since I seem to be chewing up the inside of the leg hole, that's why I wondered if glueing the bolts in, or wrapping them and then gluing them in might stop the slippage and allow them to tighten to the plates correctly like the other 2 legs do. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*unfortunately ...*

They look too short as well as the holes are enlarged. I would seek out some longer ones that go down into the solid wood better. I would also epoxy them in or use a mixture of wood glue and sawdust to get the holes back closer to "normal". Unfortunately, those types of legs and the fastening system is a very poor structural method. Every table I ever owned that had those legs became wobbly and was not stable. They were a popular DIY solution in home stores back in the '60's and 70's. DAMHIKT.

If the legs don't have to "splay" out there are more stable/stronger methods of attaching them using an apron or frame around them. But that may be beyond your capabilities.... again unfortunately. :blink:

If those legs are subject to side forces, which any table will be, the only resistance is the connection to the plates made by the bolts....not very much. An apron or frame around them will add more strength and would not be all that difficult to make and screw on each side, IF you are so inclined. That's what I would do, if it were mine and I wanted to keep it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

On second thought I think that will be a never ending problem with the legs coming loose. The legs are too long for that fastening system. I built some kind of furniture for sale about 25 years ago with that type of system but the legs were short like a coffee table. There is just too much leverage with those long legs. I think the only peace you will ever have is to fasten some kind of skirt to the legs and mount the skirt to the table top.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

An option that might work would be to install threaded inserts in the legs with the same inside thread as the plate. Then use all thread, and cut lengths that will be long/short enough to fit the insert and the plate.








 








.


----------



## HuskerMom (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks! I was originally thinking an apron and legs, but thought the kids might like a keyboard tray and figured that would interfere. Might have to go back to the drawing board. Bummed that I didn't check the legs before I painted them--then I could've taken all those parts back. Live and learn!


----------

